# need a help



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have read in the first post about information where everyone of us can find informations about breeding pygos. But I can not open that page. So, I decided to seek the answer here, to post the question about breeding piranhas (pyg. nattereri).
In our country, it's impossible to find rbps in pet stores, importers of fish and owners of pet stores say thats the law prohibited fish. Well, despite of all of that,I procured 9 rbps. Now, they are about 2,5 years old. They have changed their color, became darker and I think that they are ready for possible spawn, which would be the crown of our work around them.
The question is:
1. Do they spawn in april or may only, or during the whole year, independently of what month or season is?
2. I would also like to ask you what parameters of water are the best and most important for their spawning ( my ph is about 7,6 - 8.0; GH is about 447 ppm







water temperature is between 80,6 and 84,2 F)
Thank you all


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

they will spawn year round. also, warmer water can agitate them and promote breeding. your parameters are also fine and nothing to be too concerned about.  as long as they remain constant, that is, the ph and gh. i have simliar water and i have spawned both rbp and s. maculatus.

there are a few methods you can try to HELP induce breeding. i would look at those. however, they are not mandatory and often rbp will spawn when they feel comfortable and like the conditions in the tank.


----------

